# MUFE Blue Sepia (Fall 2013)



## MarieMary (Jun 15, 2013)

A few pictures and some info. 




  	Blue Sepia Palette
  	Aqua Liner in Petrol Blue
  	False lashes with Swarovski crystals

  	[Available 8 August]






  	Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist lip palettes

  	[Available 27 June]



  	Source: Nylon Singapore Facebook page @ http://www.facebook.com/nylonsg


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 15, 2013)

Those palettes are gorgeous! Thank you MarieMary!


----------



## Living Doll (Jun 15, 2013)

Neutrals aren't really my thing but I'm kind of feeling that palette. We'll see...


----------

